# Real Hip Hop



## TheHighClub (Jul 1, 2009)

First person to say lil wayne gets a free kick in the nuts


A Tribe Called Quest
Abstract Rude
Aceyalone
Aesop Rock
Apathy
Atmosphere
Artifacts
Big L
Braille
Brother Ali
Binary Star
Cannibal Ox
CunninLynguists
Cyne
Camp Lo
Can I Bus
De La Soul
Devin The Dude
Del
Dilated Peoples
Eligh
Gang Starr
Eric B
The Grouch
GZA
Hieroglyphics
Ill Bill
Immortal Technique
J Dilla
Jedi Mind Tricks
Jurassic 5
Killah Priest
La Coka Nostra
Little Brother
Living Legends
MF Doom
Mos Def
Mr. Lif
MURS
Nas
Necro
Perceptionists
Pete Rock
Pharcyde
Pigeon John
Rakim
RJD2
R A the Rugged man
Roots
Snowgoons
Talib Kweli
Tonedeff
ZION-I


----------



## FreddieMercury (Jul 1, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> First person to say lil wayne gets a free kick in the nuts
> 
> 
> A Tribe Called Quest
> ...


 
check these cats out, they from the midwest, good shit http://www.myspace.com/organizedcrime2007


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nas is da shit well his old shit


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

Good list dont see that often.... 

* edit * checking out pigeon john... never eard of him before.

* edit * nice man, gona cop some stuff of this artist !


----------



## Adapt (Jul 1, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> First person to say lil wayne gets a free kick in the nuts
> 
> 
> A Tribe Called Quest
> ...



YES!

I listen to every one of them.


----------



## Dipset Diplomat (Jul 1, 2009)

You forgot AZ, 2pac, Biggie, Mobb Deep, Scarface, and some others but aside from that I fuck with the list....lol


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 1, 2009)

Dipset Diplomat said:


> You forgot AZ, 2pac, Biggie, Mobb Deep, Scarface, and some others but aside from that I fuck with the list....lol


ya im down with the firm, prodigy always and havoc got some newer stuff i like. pac and biggie are untouchable, dont forget smokin out to bone thugs is always good too


----------



## Adapt (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you guys heard of Collective Efforts? They're chill...

You can youtube them or something.


----------



## FreddieMercury (Jul 1, 2009)

YALL THINK THESE CATS ARE STRAIGHT?? I SAW THEM AT A SHOW THEY SUPPOSED TO BE A GOOD UNDERGROUND LABEL. http://www.myspace.com/organizedcrime2007


----------



## dalo818 (Aug 25, 2009)

you forgot AOTP ESOTERIC 7L CELPH TITLED WU TANG CLAN ARTIFACTS DITC DELTRON 3030 and a bunch of other sick ones


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 25, 2009)

i will take the kik in the nutz.. not cuz hes mainstream but becuz his lyrics r off the hook ive been down with him since he was 16 and with the hot boys not cuz hes doin shit now...i dont even like his albulm shit he does now but love his freslye/mix tapes... theres lotsa others aswell like on ur list but alot of them on there r old school this is 2009 rite???many on ur list r underground as well, which brings me to ask y u didnt include tech n9ne on it??? fat joe and plies r deff on the top of my list aswell


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

dalo818 said:


> you forgot AOTP ESOTERIC 7L CELPH TITLED WU TANG CLAN ARTIFACTS DITC DELTRON 3030 and a bunch of other sick ones



good shit there...


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

there are so many more to include :

Blaq Poet, Aceyalone, Diabolic, Royce da 5'9, Dj premiers beats..., Dj Envy, DJ Kay slay, DJ ketchup, DJ Clue, DJ 45 aso, Prodigy, Alchemist, Apathy, B real ( cypress hill dude ) , Beanie Siegel, The Beatnuts, Big L, Big Proof !, Big Shug, Black Moon, Brand Nubian  , Bumpy Knuckles, Canibus, Capone-n-Noreage are two good artists, <-- CNN, Cormega, D-BLOCK Group, Dr. Dre, Snoop dog, EPMD, fatty down, Havoc, Ice Cube, Ill Bill, J dilla, Lloyd banks.. i like him... , Ludacris he's ok, M.o.P, Madlib, Masta Ace, Max B, Method Man, Redman, Nas, Necro, Nu Jersey Devil, Obie Trice, Papoose, Percee P, Pete Rock, Pharoahe Monch, Quasimoto, Raekwon, Ras Kass bitch , Reks, Rick Ross is mkay, sadat x, Saigon, Sean Price, Sheek Louch, Shyheim, Snowgoons, Snyp, Stack Bundles, Stacks, Stat Quo, Styles P, T.I is ok..., Tech n9ne, Teflon, The Riot Squad, Demigodz


yeah theres more i like...


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 26, 2009)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.riverrockfest.com/images/bands-blountharvey.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.riverrockfest.com/bands/&usg=__YO9Ud_-pyJoP8zJ1RV15s2FGgik=&h=1081&w=1198&sz=214&hl=en&start=1&um=1&tbnid=gwWzOkHfS2E7gM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dblount%2Bharvey%26hl%3Den%26um%3D1 

*Blount Harvey* 


[youtube]bYPSmQ7K_2o[/youtube] 

[youtube]1s__VrC1feM[/youtube]

[youtube]85UnBzCjSIA[/youtube]

/bands/blount-harvey/index.shtml


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

slaughterhouse......joe budden,joell ortiz,crooked i,and royce da 5'9.....the newest SUPERGROUP


----------



## heathaa (Aug 26, 2009)

someone who tops the list too is snoop dogg. regardless of what you think he does have a rythmic flow to his words that makes anything sound good
you guys gotta check out tq hes gotta flow too


----------



## Rolloneup (Aug 26, 2009)

no lupe?? 


10 characters


----------



## dankycheds (Aug 26, 2009)

brotha lynch,c-bo,yukmouth,x raided i love all that kind of shit wicked with a smoke


----------



## nikk (Aug 26, 2009)

Rolloneup said:


> no lupe??
> 
> 
> 10 characters


hell yeah,my bad,American terrorist was one of the hardest joints i ever hear in my life,shit and im 29


----------



## Rolloneup (Aug 27, 2009)

common - be, is one of the greatest hip hop albums of all time


----------



## Rolloneup (Aug 27, 2009)

big ups on little brother, i thought i was the only person alive who listened to that shit


----------



## Rripa (Aug 28, 2009)

Dope list looking like my Ipod. You need to give Andre Nickatina a look, you wont be disappointed. I think someone already said it but Masta Ace and KRS-One and I forgot The Last Emperor, and Papoose has some heaters. Damn forgive the run-on sentence but get your hands on some of that and enjoy.


----------



## masterblazer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jay-Z? You forgot the best. Young Jeezy?  You forgot the street. Curren$y? You aint up on that kid. He's a mythblazer ha ha. Ludacris? Snoop Dogg? The all time rapper/ toker?

You got a few good names, but you're missing some big names there. Especially on a blazing board... you need the smokers of hip-hop to represent.
Your desire to be so not mainstream means you miss half the gold that you're too cool to be listening to!

Big up to Atmosphere. You named a few greats, but I still can't believe J-Hova isn't up there... come on now!


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 30, 2009)

Big L needs to be on there if it aint already
Gangstarr is pretty dope
ice cube
snoop deserves it
Rakim when i be on the mic is nuts


Im so happy lil waynes not on there that just made my day. Thank god.


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 30, 2009)

What d o you guys think of

cass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwg7GsfTvrg

didn't see cypress on the list
Sick song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1b3uTa2foc
Sick lyrics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2R0H-Tmnr4&feature=related

Mobb deep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEnDRp4-idQ


----------



## furiuzstylez (Aug 30, 2009)

Slaughtehouse is the resurrection of hiphop


----------



## DWR (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah skippy them are good check my list out.


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 30, 2009)

i know i'm ganna get hated on but snoop is like em he cant do sh** whitout the dr...

as for everyone else it's all good.


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 31, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> i know i'm ganna get hated on but snoop is like em he cant do sh** whitout the dr...
> 
> as for everyone else it's all good.


Yeah but it stands for something better than little wayne so its cool.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 31, 2009)

these 'real hip hop' lists always make me laugh. 

fuk wat you think 'real' hip hop is, and stop thinkin ur a hip hop purist... jus listen to wat you wanna listen to.


----------



## snail240 (Aug 31, 2009)

Grits
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-yCg-0-baE

Method man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpL0xVIYbnU

Redman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVok2RaekX4

Potluck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Y0xIrKChk

Cypress hill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdGXnlwecHw


Its all good really any of the people that have been around for awhile are good everything new is trying to sell barney albums not hiphop.


----------



## coopadupa (Aug 31, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> these 'real hip hop' lists always make me laugh.
> 
> fuk wat you think 'real' hip hop is, and stop thinkin ur a hip hop purist... jus listen to wat you wanna listen to.


 

Agreed!! Listen to what you like. There is no such thing as 1 real hip hop


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> these 'real hip hop' lists always make me laugh.
> 
> fuk wat you think 'real' hip hop is, and stop thinkin ur a hip hop purist... jus listen to wat you wanna listen to.




Why ?

-

These days hip hop aint original.. so there is a true hip hop.. what the hell you on about ?


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 31, 2009)

DWR said:


> Why ?
> 
> -
> 
> These days hip hop aint original.. so there is a true hip hop.. what the hell you on about ?



you say its not original, thats true for most of the newer cats, but there is original n talented rappers out there TODAY. i grew up on an older era of hip hop so i understand when ppl say that its all bullshit today... but most of the ppl sayin that aint lookin for new rappers.

theres alot of good music out there, you just have to find it.

n these lists, they are ALWAYS PERSONAL preferences, how can 1 list the end-all-be-all of what TRUE HIP HOP is? _that_ makes no sense


----------



## bonghit4 (Sep 1, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> First person to say lil wayne gets a free kick in the nuts
> 
> 
> A Tribe Called Quest
> ...


i dont see jedi mind tricks!

great list 

vinnie paz is my favorite under ground rapper.

next would be Immortal technique

radio stations kill hip hop stick to under ground 

i take that back, i do see JMT 

check out random luck : vinnie paz, ill bill, and a few others spit with this guy, hes pretty raw 

( cd cover = my avatar )


----------



## snail240 (Sep 1, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you say its not original, thats true for most of the newer cats, but there is original n talented rappers out there TODAY. i grew up on an older era of hip hop so i understand when ppl say that its all bullshit today... but most of the ppl sayin that aint lookin for new rappers.
> 
> theres alot of good music out there, you just have to find it.
> 
> n these lists, they are ALWAYS PERSONAL preferences, how can 1 list the end-all-be-all of what TRUE HIP HOP is? _that_ makes no sense


Word. Lots of new good stuff just the teenie poppers trying to sell albums to kids and the "clubbin" scene.


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you say its not original, thats true for most of the newer cats, but there is original n talented rappers out there TODAY. i grew up on an older era of hip hop so i understand when ppl say that its all bullshit today... but most of the ppl sayin that aint lookin for new rappers.
> 
> theres alot of good music out there, you just have to find it.
> 
> n these lists, they are ALWAYS PERSONAL preferences, how can 1 list the end-all-be-all of what TRUE HIP HOP is? _that_ makes no sense


ya sure there personal faves... but thats true hip hop... Or atleast a part of it..

I just feel like that since 2006 nothing has realy sparked my attention. And if you think ... when your younger and like an artist... you buy there cds... or atleast i know ppl that do.. I feel like we killed it ourselfs by not buyin there stuff... Then they had to do some shit music for the other generations that actually buy the cds 

lol... lool... my theorie lol


----------



## nikk (Sep 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> ya sure there personal faves... but thats true hip hop... Or atleast a part of it..
> 
> I just feel like that since 2006 nothing has realy sparked my attention. And if you think ... when your younger and like an artist... you buy there cds... or atleast i know ppl that do.. I feel like we killed it ourselfs by not buyin there stuff... Then they had to do some shit music for the other generations that actually buy the cds
> 
> lol... lool... my theorie lol


there is true hip hop out there if muhfukkaz are willing to look,why nobody givin ball and g some love,ugk,slaughterhouse,agallah,crooked i,nipsy hussle,the list is out there,theres just too many heavyweights in the way,fuck that hell rell-he dope,some classic shit like the beatnuts...too many to list


----------



## Peasy (Sep 1, 2009)

p.o.s and eyedea n abilities are good....


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 1, 2009)

[youtube]4jNyr6BJZuI[/youtube]


----------



## Got#'sbutstillsmokeroache (Sep 1, 2009)

Fuck you, Wayne's mixtapes are the shit. You never listen to Jeezy? Fools talkin bout originial hip-hop


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Dj Michel 5k Watts *nutcheck*


----------



## Knickers (Sep 5, 2009)

Some tight Aussie Hip Hop;

Illy - Generation Y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTmLOLRO7J0
Drapht - Jimmy Recard - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki6YTXyITaQ
Illy - Pictures http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLKiKTHgCFI&feature=related
Illy - Red Light, Green Light http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OCZR9chlnQ&feature=related


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 8, 2009)

Got#'sbutstillsmokeroache said:


> Fuck you, Wayne's mixtapes are the shit. You never listen to Jeezy? Fools talkin bout originial hip-hop


GTFO wayne sucks dick. His shit is SICKKKK when hes feat. on someone elses song. He goes hard then but the carter 3 is a joke. Carter II shits on it everyone knows that. He just had so many bitches and fools on his dick it went platinum then the bar flatlined right after.

Wayne aint bad. His own shit sucks, personal opinion but its fact that he aint great. Hes never going down as a legend.

If he wants to be remember he's gotta battle someone. He wouldn't even fuck with cassidy. Whos the bitch now?


BTW anyone know any of eminems real sick shit? Not the producer top song crap but his OG shit and the shit when he was on mad drugs. Id like to know some albums or songs. Thanks.


----------



## snail240 (Sep 9, 2009)

Everytime I hear lil wayne I think of that cartoon bobbys world. I dunno why but thats how much he sucks to me. Not like a turn the radio off suck but turn it down suck.


----------



## Cheapgrower (Sep 9, 2009)

I will go ahead and say that your list is good. But just like everything else in the world with time shit changes. Does not mean you forget the past but shit evolves. And hip hop and rap is SO DIFFERENT now their are plenty of better artists now then whats on that list. But its your taste and thats fine I just dont want people getting it confused.


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 9, 2009)

king tee
beat nuts
krs one
redman
common
mc pooh
freddy fox
kokane
slick rick
the pharside
onyx
was gangstarr said already???
ummmmmmmmmmmm
lost boyz


many more when i think of it


----------



## TeoB (Apr 20, 2013)

CunninLynguists ftw.


----------



## bomb hills (Apr 20, 2013)

A list of my favorite artists. Graydon Square and Cecil Otter should be in there too....


----------



## rastaman17 (Apr 24, 2013)

My boy ruste juxx killing it check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpYHD2nNQPw


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 25, 2013)

Hell yea, that's what was going through my mind.
Friend of The people I Fight Evil. Free get this
http://www.datpiff.com/Lupe-Fiasco-Friend-Of-The-People-I-Fight-Evil-mixtape.287406.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du43HNQXkoA
listen to this also.


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;UyoYf7rZVGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyoYf7rZVGI[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 21, 2013)

maxamus1 said:


> i know i'm ganna get hated on but snoop is like em he cant do sh** whitout the dr...
> 
> as for everyone else it's all good.


What about master p. After the death row feud, P showed snoop the way


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 21, 2013)

No love for Pac
[video=youtube;z6A4gR7GTHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6A4gR7GTHE[/video]


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;fnrCdsicThk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnrCdsicThk[/video]


----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]_hN1SKVx31s[/youtube]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;SfbIhUYXzQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=SfbIhUYXzQ8[/video]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;gF3dtX2jwSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gF3dtX2jwSU[/video]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;W8n_e71A_RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8n_e71A_RY[/video]


----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]5zUwNgllGEo[/youtube]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;gtfd69DfOak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gtfd69DfOak[/video]


----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]VVP5KjhZPZE[/youtube]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;W4XMnBvTgw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4XMnBvTgw4[/video]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;NVP7fu67WWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NVP7fu67WWk[/video]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ItidomdLszk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItidomdLszk[/video]


----------



## ChiefAlot (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;bCa3b0D0mAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCa3b0D0mAc[/video]


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;jkFa2F5_-SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jkFa2F5_-SM[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jul 2, 2013)

what? no organized konfusion? or common, slum village, krs-one, goodie mob, celph titled and apathy or dujeous (i think thats how you spell it). man you've got to get up on that shit.


----------



## Big Trees (Jul 3, 2013)

Get up on this shit 
[video=youtube;MVlZWOtDdlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVlZWOtDdlI[/video]


----------



## stoned creature (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cg8xfWqCmc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg8xfWqCmc4[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;_kEirYlSlgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kEirYlSlgM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;8fcmdHQ9m50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fcmdHQ9m50[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2013)

lol you said GZA but not GhostfaceKilla, ODB or the rest of 'em 

Basically everyone in the following crews destroy: WuTang, D.I.T.C., Rhymesayers, Doomtree, Slangcorp/Smokerscough, viperrecords, and im sure there are more i cant think of or just dont know yet.. lol 



but here this guy '_GDP_' has been fucking shit up lately...
[youtube]wjj8kh2Dkdg[/youtube]

plus, I did not see Del the funkee homosapien(Deltron doesnt count considering he lives in the future lol), Busdriver, or Blackalicious!


----------

